# SKS Bike Marathon 25.04.2015



## elhombre (14. März 2015)

Nicht mehr lange und es ist soweit. Am 25.04. startet der SKS Bike Marathon. Wird meine erste Veranstaltung, gestartet wird in der 30km Fun-Wertung.


----------



## Manfredus (22. März 2015)

Starte auch in der 30 km Fun Wertung, kleiner Tip finde Deine eigene Geschwindigkeit und lass Dich nicht vom Pulk anstecken schnell zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (24. März 2015)

Leichter gesagt als getan


----------



## Nordhessen90 (29. März 2015)

Gibt es eigentliche noch irgend eine Chance auf nen Startplatz. Würde auch einen in der Fun wertung nehmen.


----------



## nope 75 (3. April 2015)

Abwarten ist Deine Chance, aus Erfahrung es gibt immer welche die Abspringen (Krankheit oder Schlechte Wetteraussichten) und Ihren Startplatz hier anbieten.


----------



## elhombre (5. April 2015)

Wie setzt sich die Strecke zusammen? Ich habe mal gehört das die ersten 10 km Asphalt sind.


----------



## unknownbeats (5. April 2015)

sind glaub ich nur 5km .macht aber spass konstant leichte steigung. ein irres gefühl und geräusch da mit 1400 leuten da hoch zu brettern.und jede menge zuschauer links und rechts

echt geile geräusch kulisse von den reifen und das schlaten der biker.....


----------



## nope 75 (5. April 2015)

Letztes Jahr ist auch noch jemand mit E-Bike an alle Surrend vorbeigefahren. Der wurde erst mal ordentlich ausgebuht, aber alles aus Spass.
Jepp die ersten km sind auf der Strasse, aber dann geht es nur auf Forstwege in denn Wald meistens mit Schotter aber Waldboden ist auch dabei und wenn es geregnet hat gibt es eine Schlampackung dazu. Ich Finde es ist alles dabei was denn Sport aus macht.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2015)

5,5 km / 5,6 km gehts auf asphalt, dann mit speed über wiese und feldweg runter, und dann beginnt nach einer scharfen linkswende der erste anstieg.
ab dort war es dann erst mal was mit überholen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2015)

startplatz ist weg!


----------



## CrossX (6. April 2015)

Lass dich als Anfänger gerade auf der Asphaltstrecke nicht dazu verleiten, in die Sprints mit einzusteigen. Die meisten, die da richtig Gas geben, holst du nachher im Gelände an den Bergen wieder ein. Weil sie ihr Pulver viel zu früh verschossen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Michel (8. April 2015)

Der Startplatz ist vergeben.


----------



## dripdrop (9. April 2015)

Hi,

habe einen Startplatz für die 55 km abzugeben. Gegen Erstattung der Startgebühr von 30 Euro. Bei Interesse bitte per PN


----------



## Ravega (11. April 2015)

Hi!
Eine Frage an die "Heimischen" oder an die, die heute an der geführten Streckenbesichtigung teilgenommen haben:
Ist die Steckenbeschaffenheit vergleichbar mit dem Vorjahr(en)? Oder wurde irgendwo (grob) neu geschottert?

Danke im Voraus für die Info!


----------



## CrossX (11. April 2015)

Ich bin die Strecke vor einigen Wochen gefahren. Kurz vor der ersten Versorgungsstation ging es doch nach einer längeren Abfahrt steil rechts hoch. Die Steigung war vor einigen Wochen komplett von Waldfahrzeugen zerstört. Fahren war nicht mehr möglich. Ich schätze mal, dass da mittlerweile was gemacht wurde. So war es jedenfalls nicht möglich.

Ansonsten war alles beim Alten


----------



## Ravega (12. April 2015)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Frido Froehlich (12. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch einen Startplatz für die 55/100km abzugeben. Ich hoffe, dass ummelden noch möglich ist. Für 30€ kann es losgehen. 

Schöne Grüße

Frido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
leider war ich am Samstag nicht bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei.
Am kommenden Samstag ( 18.04. ) wollte ich mit meinem Bruder
die 30 km Strecke abfahren.
Weiß jemand, ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist?
Oder ist jemand vor Ort zum trainieren?
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2015)

es werden streckenbesichtigugen angeboten. wenn du daran nicht teilnehmen kannst, hast du halt pech gehabt.
wozu auf der strecke trainieren? erhoffst du dir davon ein besseres ergebnis? hast du ambitionen? 
der marathon bietet nichts, was ein fahrer mit siegchancen nicht auch ohne streckenkenntnis problemlos fahren kann.
höhenprofile um eventuelle attacken zu starten gibt es im netz.

da die strecke auch über privatgelände verläuft, solltest du von einer befahrung außerhalb der offiziellen termine absehen!
wenn profis kurse vorher abfahren, dann hat das schon einen sinn, da sie davon leben.

nur so haben solche veranstaltungen eine zukunft!


p.s. ich habe nichts mit dem veranstalter/ der veranstaltung zu tun!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. April 2015)

@k star,
um all deine Antworten auf meine Person kurz und schmerzlos zu beantworten: NEIN !
Falls es Dich weiterhin interessiert führe ich es gerne weiter aus.
Und ja, ich bin alt genug, um zu wissen wo ich herfahren darf und was mir meine gute Erziehung verbietet.
Da deine Antwort für mich keinen weiteren Nährwert hat, frage ich mich, warum du überhaupt antwortest?
Ich denke mal, meine Frage war höflich und sachlich ok formuliert.
Warum du so "von oben herab" und "oberlehrermäßig" daher kommst verstehe ich nicht?!
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2015)

Also, die Strecke ist wirklich easy zu fahren. Ich denke, dass die meisten ohne allzugroße Sieges Ambitionen fahren. Gerade bei den 30 km. 
Das heißt nicht umsonst Funmarathon. 

Falls du die Strecke fahren möchtest, gibt es den Track im Internet. Ausgeschildert ist der sicher noch nicht. 
Aber auch ohne Strecken Kenntnisse kommst du gut an. Einfach den ca 1000 Leuten hinterher, die geschätzt vor dir fahren ;-)


----------



## Lenne-Blade (13. April 2015)

Hallo CrossX,

danke für deine Antwort.
Geht weder um Siegambitionen noch ob wir ankommen.
Wir haben einfach Lust die Strecke vorher zu fahren, ohne auf die Uhr zu schauen o.ä.
Falls ein Teil der Strecke noch nicht freigegeben ist, auch kein Problem, werden wir diesen umfahren.
Wie du ja bereits geschrieben hast "Fun Marathon ".
Genau darum geht es uns.
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Frido Froehlich (16. April 2015)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch noch einen Startplatz für die 55/100km abzugeben.  Für 30€ kann es losgehen.
> 
> ...



Er ist noch zu haben


----------



## Eddigofast (16. April 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Am kommenden Samstag ( 18.04. ) wollte ich mit meinem Bruder
> die 30 km Strecke abfahren.
> Weiß jemand, ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist?
> Oder ist jemand vor Ort zum trainieren?
> ...



Hallo,
die Strecke ist noch nicht ausgeschildert und hier und da liegen noch ein paar umgestürzte Bäume, heute war die Strecke staubtrocken selbst an den bekannten matschigen Stellen alles gut in Schuß, ihr könnt die Strecke auf jeden Fall fahren, es gibt keine Probleme mit den Waldbesitzern so lange ihr auf der Strecke bleibt, ich habe Samstag leider keine Zeit, aber es werden wohl noch andere Biker dort unterwegs sein.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (16. April 2015)

@Eddigofast,
danke dir für die Info. 
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Eddigofast (16. April 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> @Eddigofast,
> danke dir für die Info.
> Grüße Andreas



Gern geschehen, SKS hat auch einen eigenen permanenten Bike Trial eingerichtet wer Interesse hat kann ja mal hier lesen: http://www.bike-arena.de/Mountainbike-Sauerland/News/SKS-Biketrail-Sundern-eroeffnet/Bike-Arena-Sauerland-SKS-Bike-Trail-Sundern


----------



## xysiu33 (19. April 2015)

Moin allerseits

muss aus gesundheitlichen Gründen auf die 55 km verzichten und würde meinen Startplatz abgeben.

Bei Interesse bitte via Email oder telefonisch melden:
[email protected]
0177-4284939


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arni82 (19. April 2015)

Mich hat es leider erwischt. Sucht noch jemand einen Startplatz für die die Halb-/Volldistanz?


----------



## nope 75 (19. April 2015)

Nordhessen90 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentliche noch irgend eine Chance auf nen Startplatz. Würde auch einen in der Fun wertung nehmen.


Siehst Du, geht doch was. Hast Du dir schon ein Startplatz gesichert.


----------



## Thomas B. (20. April 2015)

Der Wetterbericht fürs Wochenende...


----------



## doc-trialer (20. April 2015)

Startplatz für Fun-Marathon zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## andreas696 (20. April 2015)

Hab auch noch einen Startplatz 55/100 zu vergeben.
Näheres über PN.


----------



## xysiu33 (21. April 2015)

Hallo. Mein Startplatz ist bereits weg.


----------



## RobBj123 (22. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich kann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider auch nicht teilnehmen und habe deshalb einen Platz abzugeben: Lizenzklasse und Mitteldistanz.

Kontakt bitte per PN.

Grüße
Rob


----------



## Nelkenberg (25. April 2015)

An alle die heute dabei waren: wie hats euch gefallen?

Fands super. Zum Glück habe ich vom Regen wenig mitbekommen. Aber anhand der Gesichter der 100km Starter hat sich die Strecke nicht verbessert dadurch


----------



## unknownbeats (25. April 2015)

bin die 55km gefahren fand die strecke schon recht langweilig.waldautobahnen bis zum abwinken.hatte mit dem regen aber auch viel glück -) hast du evt die strecke aufgezeichnet bzw hast du eigene höhenmeter aufgezeichnet? strava meint bei mir 1600-- tacho 1395 ??
schon ne grosse differenz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (25. April 2015)

Wie jedes Jahr, ein top organisiertes Event!
Mal wieder ein fettes Lob an den Veranstalter!
Da kommt man gerne wieder.

@ unknownbeats
1.277 Höhenmeter habe ich auf der Uhr. Das passt schon relativ genau. Viel mehr sind es garantiert nicht.
Tja, Sundern ist 'ne Rennbahn. Ist nix für Trailverliebte.


----------



## PirateW (25. April 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> bin die 55km gefahren fand die strecke schon recht langweilig.waldautobahnen bis zum abwinken.hatte mit dem regen aber auch viel glück -) hast du evt die strecke aufgezeichnet bzw hast du eigene höhenmeter aufgezeichnet? strava meint bei mir 1600-- tacho 1395 ??
> schon ne grosse differenz....



Da ist Dein Tacho schon auf der richtigen Spur, sind meine ich nur knappe 1300


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2015)

Bin die 32km gefahren. War halt wie jedes Jahr. Für den Saison einstieg super. Zeit war etwas schlechter als früher. Aber hab auch wenig trainieren können im Winter. Wetter war allerdings top. 
Ich mags nicht zu warm


----------



## Nelkenberg (25. April 2015)

Mein Sigma hat genau 1400Hm aufgezeichnet auf der 55km Strecke.
Ein Kollege hatte 1406HM


----------



## nope 75 (25. April 2015)

1243HM


----------



## Peter88 (26. April 2015)

Gab es eigendlich sowas wie eine Auszeichnung für die ausgefalenste Performanc am streckenrand ?
Ich mein ist ja nicht alltäglich das man von rosaroten Schweinchen und Elvis angefeuert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (26. April 2015)

Glückwunsch Peter! Von dir und dem Teufel gibt es doch ein super Foto...


----------



## Peter88 (26. April 2015)

Dankeschön 

Jo das Bild ist super


----------



## elhombre (26. April 2015)

War super organisiert. Leider hat mir auf der 30km Runde auf Kilometer ein Platter die eigentlich gute Zeit verbockt. Hat aber Spass gemacht, habe vorher noch nie einen rauchend aufm Rad gesehen.


----------



## Nelkenberg (26. April 2015)

Rauchend auf dem Rad
Bin vor vier Jahren just for fun mit einem Kollegen beim Großglockner König mitfahren.
Außerhalb der Wertung hatte sich jemand mit seinem E Bike unter die sich quälende Masse gemischt.
Kurz vor dem Ziel trafen wir ihn wieder; er stand am Rand und war genüßlich eine am smökern. 
Ich hoffe nur er hatte noch genügend Akkukapazität um den Rest auch noch zu fahren.
Sonst ist vielleicht der schönste Teil entfallen


----------



## alex80 (27. April 2015)

Hallo,

wer noch Bock auf etwas Lesen aus Sundern hat, sollte mal hier schauen:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=138


Liebe Grüße,
Alex

PS: @Peter88, ich habe es auf der Autofahrt nach Sundern schon prophezeit, fetten Glückwunsch!


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2015)

elhombre schrieb:


> ...... habe vorher noch nie einen rauchend aufm Rad gesehen.



Meinst du den in der Startaufstellung?


----------



## elhombre (28. April 2015)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Meinst du den in der Startaufstellung?


War da auch einer? So ca. auf Kilometer 25 stand jemand an der Seite mit seinem Rad.


----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2015)

[/QUOTE]


elhombre schrieb:


> War da auch einer? So ca. auf Kilometer 25 stand jemand an der Seite mit seinem Rad.



Ist ja der Hammer, den habe ich nicht gesehen, nur den im Startblock.


----------

